# Field and Stream Hot Worms



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Have any of you tried the Field and Stream Hot Worms for steelhead? What is your "go-to" brand of troutworm? Berkley seem to work OK, but would like feedback on others. Thank you.


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

try some REAL crawlers sometime. you may be suprised


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

How do you rig (hook/s) your crawlers? Do you use in any water conditions?


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

i dont hook/rig them any special way , just a couple hooks thru the mid section. ive had luck with crawlers all season long . steelhead ARE meat eaters


----------

